# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Gia công phay, tiện CNC, ép nhựa tại Hà Nội

## hardfarmer

Chúng tôi nhận gia công CNC gồm phay, tiện, cắt dây. Gia công khuôn mẫu  và gia công ép nhựa giá rẻ tại khu vực Hà Nội.
Vui lòng liên hệ: Mr Phương 091 557. 0122

----------


## biết tuốt

may quá , em đang có mấy cây vitme cần tiện chuẩn bk, bf :Embarrassment:

----------

